# Quality No Longer At This Price



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

The Powermatic has a 1" larger impeller and slightly more powerful motor than the Jet. I would not expect a big difference in performance.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Sounds like you may have received an opened package with the instructions missing. I found a complete manual by searching: powermatic PM-1300 manual, got a pdf.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Unless one wants to pay big bucks, I've found that it is sorely difficult to get decent dust collection in the shop. It is allusive beyond rudimentary results.


----------



## mrtrenier (Jun 23, 2013)

I had the manual-there were no directions in my copy. Brand new box too-never been opened.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

The online manual has instructions. I often use the online manual as they are easier to read.


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel,
I agree with your thoughts. I've had the equivalent of three different dust collection systems. Some of them directly tied to a machine or tool. I've used hoses/pvc/metal pipe. Difficult to know, but I think slightly more than 50% of dust collected regardless of what I used and machine cutting wood.

I've known two woodworkers with similar systems as OP. Both of them no longer even turn on the dust collection in most cases. Apparently, the noise, time to flip gates or move hoses isn't worth it.

I now get by with a ridgid dust vac and five gallon bucket with the home depot duststopper. Works about the same as jet collector with filter.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes, dust collection is not easy but not breathing the dust is important. There is no comparison between 100 cfm with a vac and 600-700 cfm with a 1.5 hp Dust collector. Will it get all of the dust…no. But the idea is to get as much as possible and greatly reduce exposure.


----------



## Everett1 (Jun 18, 2011)

I went with the G1030Z2P from Grizzly. 
I combined it with the Grizzly G0863, their add on cyclone.
I routed the exhaust outside via 6" duct exhaust.

I couldn't be happier. It does such an excellent job vs my old 1.5 HP HF one (which i think might be the same thing you have here, just powermatic paints it yellow).

Now granted, it's 3HP and runs on 20amp 240v; from from quick searching what the one above goes for, i'm at about the same price point with great results.


----------

